# Phoenix Suns @ Chicago Bulls



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns** (18-10)*

*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *S. Marion* - *PF* *Boris Diaw* - *C* *Kurt Thomas*

*Suns Individual Stats* 




 * @*















* Chicago Bulls* *(12-16) *​
*PG * *C.Duhon * - *SG* *Ben Gordon* -* SF* *K.Hinrich* - *PF* *L. Deng* - *C* *T.Chandler*

*
Bulls Individual Stats* 
​




*Dec 31th, 7PM ET/4PM PT -WGN (nationally)- United Center - Chicago, IL​ *






* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *103.0 43.8 26.4 * 
*Opponents*- *96.3 45.6 16.2 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 19.9* 
* Rebounds* *S. Marion 11.6* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 10.6 * 
*FG%* *S. Marion 50.9 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 94.9 * 
*3PT% * *J. Jones  40.8* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 2.1 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 1.8 * 







*Bull Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Chicago* *94.8 40.3 22.3 * 
* Opponents* *97.8 41.6 21.2 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring** L. Deng 14.1 * 
*Rebounds* *T. Chandler* *8.4 * 
* Assists * *K. Hinrich 6.5 * 
*FG%* *T. Chandler  57.0 * 
* FT%* *A. Nocioni * *80.8*
*3PT%* *A. Nocioni  44.2 * 
*Blocks* *T. Chandler 1.0 * 
*Steals* *C. Duhon  1.3*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm going to start adding this stuff. It was getting boring to me. Any ideas lemme know. And we change our starting lineup so much. I'm not too sure on Marion or Diaw in the lineup.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That looks cool Dissonance.


If Suns shot fall, its gonna be a nice game.


If Suns come out flat like they did the other back-to-back, its gonna be a nightmare.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I. love. Marion. 


Nash already has like 5 assists.

Kurt Thomas has been hitting but on those pick and rolls Marion is open in the corner everytime.


Bulls are going with a 3 guard lineup.

Suns lead 16-13, with 6 mins and change left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It's Suns 21-20 now. It was 21-13, went on a 7-0 and then Bulls came right back with one of their own. 3 mins left in the first.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

End of 1st qrter. Suns lead 28-27. Defense hasn't been that bad for both teams. Just making shots and getting rebounds and put backs.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice dissonance, I love seeing extra stuff in the game threads.

What the heck's up with the three guard starting lineup. Not just three guards, three small guards? Needless to say, it didn't work. 

Suns need to get out on these three point shooters. They'll do that all night long.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You shoulda told me man you liked extra stuff. But yeah, it was getting boring to me. I'll do this every thread from now on.


God damn though. We've gotten sloppy and turning it over all a sudden.. Deng is playing great though.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Eddie needs to force these -after- he gets hot. Right now I'd keep hammering into Diaw and then try and get some kickouts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We need to get Nash back into the game. Restore order haha.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Hehe. Diaw didn't kick it to Nash for an open 3. He turned away from the double, but yikes. It's Nash! Open! Jim Jackson sucks by the way. Sucks.

Dis, want me to add the stat pages into the thread? I always though that looked cool, but it's up to you guys.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Jim Jackson sucks.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

No, this isn't a triple post. Jim Jackson sucks that bad.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Hehe. Diaw didn't kick it to Nash for an open 3. He turned away from the double, but yikes. It's Nash! Open! Jim Jackson sucks by the way. Sucks.
> 
> Dis, want me to add the stat pages into the thread? I always though that looked cool, but it's up to you guys.



We can't hit anything. Damn. 

Yes, he does suck. How he did go from looking like a 29-30 yr old to his real age or worse in one offseason.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> We can't hit anything. Damn.
> 
> Yes, he does suck. How he did go from looking like a 29-30 yr old to his real age or worse in one offseason.


I think he does this every other year. That might help explain why he gets traded so damn quickly. Now he's too old to fool anyone into taking him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

what a play that was by Marion getting that board that looked too far put it in. The WGN commentators have said nothing but good things about him. 


Bulls lead 49-45 at the half.

We need Amare damnit.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Suns down 5, but pretty much playing like crap. How many times are they going to just hope that House bails them out?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

75-69 end of 3.

yeah, House has been hitting the front of the rim. Maybe even Barbosa would be good so he can get some easy shots going to the hoop. But he's injured.

Nash needs to score more or be more assertive. Now he's gonna sit for bit in the beginning of the 4th.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Maybe the fact that it's Q4 will wake the Suns up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Good God, Hinrich for 3. Everyone just stood around it seemed.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash inside to Marion. Ties it at 92. Holy crap. 6 secs left. Thought we were done at one point.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Overtime!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 98-94. I LOVE MARION DAMNIT!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol that was great. Everyone scraping for the ball. House from downtown. 101-96. Suns up


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marion has 8 OT pts. Damn. 103-98. They're starting to foul now. 30 semi seconds left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns win 107-98. in OT. Those Bulls are tough.

Marion 28 pts (13-22) 16 rebounds.

Nash 14 pts, 8 rebounds, 10 assists

Bell 19 pts (8-14), 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 stls


PHX-CHI


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Diaw needs to pick-up some freakin' post moves.


When you have a guy 5 inches shorter, you need to make him pay.

Marion saved the Suns asses.


It goes to show how the Suns play when they can't hit a shot and their fastbreak isn't working.


Junky win, but as a fan, I'll take it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shots may not have been falling but we still shot 46% to their 43%. But we just shot 21% 3 pt range (5-21)


Yeah, Diaw needs to do that and jam it home.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Thought we were done at one point.



lol! I was thinking the same thing.

"Crap! Ah, 4-1 on the road trip isn't too bad"


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks like it's another close win. I'll take it any day!!!! 

Great job Marion. 

OT win is great especially on the road and back-to-back game!!!


----------

